# Boat Opinions



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I am going to get a boat for river fishing primarily the Muskegon and I am looking for some opinions. I want a boat that is pretty versatile for running plugs, casting, and fly fishing too. Usually 2 guys in the boat with the occasional 3rd. I need to decide on length and width along with a tiller model or center console. I was pretty set on a jet motor, but was thinking a prop may be better if I use this boat for gills too. If anyone has good or bad opinions on a particular make / model of boat / motor I would appreciate it. Thanks, Scott


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

Jets are not just river boats.
Those bluegill like skinny water too.

Width = Wide enough for you and your buddy to stand beside each other and move.

I'd go center console. That leaves the entire back open to set up your plug gear and plenty of room at the back of the boat to fight/land 2 fish at a time.

length really doesn't matter so long as you got the room to move.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

The boat I own is a 17' wide body deep-v and I have gotten used to the stability of this as well as the amount of room available. That said if I were to go for a new boat, it would be a 17' with at least a 60" bottom width. The motor would be at least a 60 hp jet, and more than likely a center console.

D


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

If you are going to primarily fish the Mo, I would think the Jet is your only option.


----------



## steelheader677 (Jan 12, 2012)

you will want a jet on the mo 1655 with a 65 jet would be a great set up for 2 guys and can handle 3


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

They make tunnel haul prop boats that can run in any water a jet can run in. 

The disadvantages Ive heard with Jets is they suck in sediment and also suck in leaves during the fall. Leading to serious complications. Maybe a Jet owners can verify?


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> They make tunnel haul prop boats that can run in any water a jet can run in.
> 
> The disadvantages Ive heard with Jets is they suck in sediment and also suck in leaves during the fall. Leading to serious complications. Maybe a Jet owners can verify?


Correct, they suck up November leaves............and then blow up, lol.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> They make tunnel haul prop boats that can run in any water a jet can run in.
> 
> The disadvantages Ive heard with Jets is they suck in sediment and also suck in leaves during the fall. Leading to serious complications. Maybe a Jet owners can verify?


No! There isn't a tunnel that is deep enough to get a skeg clear of the bottom of the hull. The deepest tunnels will still have 3-6 inches of prop/skeg below level, a properly set up jet will be an inch or two above the bottom level.
Yes, jets will such up weeds and such, I would swap my pump out for a prop when duck hunting or fishing perch when there was skim ice. I had a 1652 Lowe that treated me great... next sled will be a 2072 Sea Ark jptcc and I will swap lowers again, as I want the size for big water ducks. Like a previous poster said go wide.... that will keep the boat from squatting low when taking off so you don't suck gravel. 1448,1652, 1870 or so.


----------



## steelheader677 (Jan 12, 2012)

My jet does suck up weeds and rocks if im going slow but on plain i havent sucked anything up in 8 years of driving it, I have been in a buddies boat that will suck up leaves but he has a tunnel hual jet. I would just try and find a boat with a flat bottom and stay away from the tunnel all together. I can run wide open in about 2 inches of water. Multi you would not be able to run a prop no matter if it is tunnel or not you might be able to run a prop for a month or so when the water is high and only go from pine street up.


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Once you own a jet you'll never look back! Putting a jet kit on my 40 horse merc was a great decision. It made running rivers 100 times more enjoyable and I can cover much more water in a day. I use my boat for inland lake fishing, perch fishing, and bow fishing while never missing a beat. I've sucked up weeds a time or two but it is easily fixed. Usually I just kill the motor and they fall off. Way more pros than cons 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> Once you own a jet you'll never look back! ..... It made running rivers 100 times more enjoyable and I can cover much more water in a day. .... Way more pros than cons


With my Jet sled if I'm worried about bottom or crossing logs, I just go as fast as possible and have had no problems.


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

I've got a jet for sale. 1650 all welded alumacraft with a 50/35 4stroke jet on it works great in the Muskegon and is super stable you can have 2 guys stand on the same side without issue. Jet is the way to go I've had prop, mud motor and jet. The jet is by far the best option for the river and inland lake fishing


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been doing some reading and mind you this is only reading and not based off of my actual experience. But a properly set up prop can run wide open in 2" of water. It does require deeper water to hit plane. Props use less gas, require less maintenance and they can be run in non hard bottom areas, and hard bottom. 

By proper set up Prop boat I mean with a jack plate and power tilt and trim, etc.


----------



## steelheader677 (Jan 12, 2012)

so you are saying that you read something that said that your prop can run with out water. is that what you are try to say or do they have 2'' props on
your prop will have to be in the water all the way to be on plain


----------



## goats (Mar 13, 2012)

http://toweemarine.com/


I have been considering one of these for some time, just can't the pull the trigger.

Not as big or wide as most have recommended but it can be outfitted with a jet or short shaft, a rowing frame for floats, or even a poling platform for flats fishing. I was really looking at it for the LSC flats and shallow fly fishing applications. It would also be a cheap boat to haul to Choko or Flamingo for a week of Everglades Snook,Reds and Tarpon on the fly.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

steelheader677 said:


> so you are saying that you read something that said that your prop can run with out water. is that what you are try to say or do they have 2'' props on
> your prop will have to be in the water all the way to be on plain


Did you skip on some school classes? Its momentum and physics. 









As your are moving forward water is forced through the tunnel and upward into the area where the prop is. Other options are added flotation in the rear of the boat called sponsons. This helps keep the motor up and keep water flowing through. Also modified outboard fins help keep water flowing through the prop.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Whether you go jet or prop, I would definitely go tiller steer, just opens up a lot more room in the boat...

The Stealthcraft ATB series would be a great choice if you want to stick with prop, run very shallow even with a prop... the 16' by 60" model is sweet for all the things you mentioned you wanted to do and a Suzuki EFI 20HP makes them fly...

I am probably the pickiest guy you will ever meet when it comes to fishing gear, not just cosmetics but function and performance as well, Stealthcraft Boats rock, made in Michigan, definitely worth a look... I would never own an aluminum boat again....

Their power drifters with jets are without a doubt the best power drifters made as well, simply amazing boats...

Plascore is the real deal...


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

abbatoys said:


> I want a boat that is pretty versatile


Just remember to back it in at the launch......










Very versatile! and can be used for an over night stay on the water when the fish are really biting and you don't want to leave.......


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Climbing up and down the ladder to net fish would be a pain in the behind.:lol:

D


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Ha Ha those are great pics. I do like the stealthcraft boats. I could get a jet and add a kicker to it for lake fishing or if I try back bouncing. I may just have to get a boat I can find and make it work for this season. I don't think I can afford new, been looking on craigsllist too.. Thanks for all the info.


----------

